# Work for everyone



## BrunellaRotunno1 (Dec 1, 2020)

I am looking for several candidates for a part-time job in an office role, but 

this will work from home.

if you are a student this is perfect for you. Send your resume or just write 

to my email for contact.

Melbourne
Sydney
Launceston


----------



## nitronikon (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi Brunello,

I’m interested. What is your email? Best way to contact you?

- Bruce


----------



## alex_johnson (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## alex_johnson (Dec 14, 2020)

This seems an interesting job and I would like to apply.


----------



## Aishashk (May 4, 2021)

BrunellaRotunno1 said:


> I am looking for several candidates for a part-time job in an office role, but
> 
> this will work from home.
> 
> ...


I hd received my permanent residency fr australia in 2001 and had lived in Sydney for 4 months, but I cudnt continued to live there due to some personal reason becoz which my PR is expired. 

I have recently read I can come back to aus provided I have some close ties which cud be a job and apply for a PR again. Hence I request if somebody can offer me a job. Once I hv a job, i can tell aus gov see now I hv a job, pls activate my PR


----------



## Tee R (Jul 5, 2021)

BrunellaRotunno1 said:


> I am looking for several candidates for a part-time job in an office role, but
> 
> this will work from home.
> 
> ...


Hi Brunelleschi, I’m interested, please drop your email.

Thanks.


----------



## Dilan77 (Jul 15, 2021)

you interested me too


----------



## expert minds (Jul 21, 2021)

hi man
i am interested in your job please share your email


----------



## alexandraaa (Oct 25, 2021)

If you need to find food workers for your jobs, you can try to find them on BorisDoes . A good platform


----------

